# migrare a xorg 7 [RISOLTO]

## adam_z

E' da un po' che non uso GENTOO ... purtroppo!

Finalmente sono riuscito a ricostruire un PC dove farlo girare  :Very Happy: 

Devo fare l'aggiornamento di xorg e non ho capito un passo della guida per migrare:

 *GUIDA per migrare a xorg 7 wrote:*   

> Secondo passaggio: Installare X modulare
> 
> Per prima cosa aggiungete i pacchetti necessari a /etc/portage/package.unmask. Aprite /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask con l'editor di testo che preferite e copiate l'intero blocco di mascheramento di X modulare in package.unmask. Copiate gli stessi dati in /etc/portage/package.keywords se state eseguendo un sistema stabile. Se tutti questi passaggi vi sono oscuri, leggete la sezione sul mascheramento nel manuale Gentoo. 

 

Ho gia' cercato sul forum, letto la guida inglese (che non ha questo passo) e anche la wiki. Mi date una mano?

GRAZIE INFINITE

----------

## Luca89

Quel passo Ã¨ inutile, xorg 7 Ã¨ giÃ  marcato stabile da un pezzo, puoi tranquillamente saltarlo.

----------

## comio

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> E' da un po' che non uso GENTOO ... purtroppo!
> 
> Finalmente sono riuscito a ricostruire un PC dove farlo girare 
> 
> Devo fare l'aggiornamento di xorg e non ho capito un passo della guida per migrare:
> ...

 

ti consiglio una via breve.

Aggiorna con emerge --sync. Dopo dai un emerge -pv world e guarda i pacchetti relativi ad xorg (che dovrebbero aggiornarsi). Guarda le use ed impostale in make.conf. Per esempio:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse vmmouse void evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv v4l vesa dummy fbdev nvidia vga none"

LANG="it"

LINGUAS="it"

```

ridai emerge -vp world e vedi cosa vuole aggiornare... dopo di che vai con gli aggiornamenti. Alla fine aggiusta /etc/X11/xorg.conf e vai!

ciao

luigi

----------

## adam_z

```
emerge --sync
```

e' la prima cosa che ho fatto.

Per ora ho impostato:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

CONSIGLIO: a cosa serve v4l? E vga?

E l'aggiornamento  lo faccio con un semplice #emerge xorg-x11 oppure ci devo mettere delle opzioni come consigliato nella guida tipo -Dvat?

Grazie ancora

----------

## Ic3M4n

se è un po' che non aggiorni avrai anche qualche problema con l'aggiornamento di gcc e di openssl.

se devi effettuare anche questi aggiornamenti ti consiglierei un'emerge -u openssl gcc

e successivamente un emerge -e world come da guida all'aggiornamento di gcc. una volta fatto questo non dovresti preoccuparti per xorg in quanto te l'avrà già portato all'ultima versione stabile.

----------

## adam_z

forse ho incasianto tutto.

Ho letto la guida wiki per la migrazione (cosa che ho fatto prima dei consigli ricevuti in questa discussione) e ho aggiornato il pacchetto dei driver nvidia.

Sono passato da nvidia-legacy-driver a nvidia-drivers (gli ultimi driver che dovrebbero essere compatibili anche con la mia vecchia scheda TNT2 M64, almeno il sito ufficiale dell nvidia cosi' dice).

```
emerge -C nvidia-legacy-driver

emerge nvidia-driver
```

Oggi ho riavviato il pc e nel log di partenza non e' riuscito a caricare il driver nvidia: allora ho pensato o hanno cambiato nome al driver (boh); oppure il pacchetto nuovo non e' compatibile con la mia vecchia scheda; oppure altro. [b]Cosa mi dite di fare: di rimettere il vecchio nvidia-legacy-driver?

----------

## Luca89

Usa il legacy. Comunque se Ã¨ molto che non aggiorni ti consiglio di fare per primo l'upgrade a gcc 4.1 e glibc 2.4, poi ricompili il mondo.

----------

## adam_z

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> se è un po' che non aggiorni avrai anche qualche problema con l'aggiornamento di gcc e di openssl.
> 
> se devi effettuare anche questi aggiornamenti ti consiglierei un'emerge -u openssl gcc
> 
> e successivamente un emerge -e world come da guida all'aggiornamento di gcc. una volta fatto questo non dovresti preoccuparti per xorg in quanto te l'avrà già portato all'ultima versione stabile.

 

Ho controllato gcc facendo

```
 emerge -pv gcc
```

e mi risponde che vuole mettere in nuovo slot ([NS]) gcc-4.1.1 e poi installare un altro paio di pacchetti (ma non openssl)

Lo devo seguire il consiglio che mi hai dato, oppure posso direttamente aggiornare xorg?

----------

## adam_z

ho controllato anche glibc e mi dice che la mia versione e' 2.3.6-r4 e ora c'e' la 2.4.......

cosa dici intanto aggiorno questa oppure faccio tutto insieme?

----------

## Luca89

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml

Seguendo questa guida dovresti avere un sistema aggiornato senza fare tanti casini.

----------

## adam_z

la stavo proprio leggendo adesso,

mi sembra che questi siano i passi giusti:

 *GUIDA, istallazione di GCC generale wrote:*   

> # emerge -uav gcc
> 
> (Si ponga attenzione a sostituire "i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1" con la
> 
> versione del GCC a cui si è aggiornato e l'impostazione per CHOST del proprio
> ...

 

e poi  *come sopra wrote:*   

> # emerge -eav system
> 
> # emerge -eav world

 

e poi *come sopra wrote:*   

> # emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.4*

 

anche se non so come faccio a capire che GCC ho, forse con emerge info? Ho provato e funziona

----------

## adam_z

Allora ho la versione GCC-3.4.6,

cosi' faccio l'aggiornamento come da GUIDA (secondo i passi indicati nel mio post precedente),

pero' intanto aggiungo queste al make.conf: INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" e VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"? CONSIGLIO: a cosa serve v4l? E vga? 

ancora GRAZIE

----------

## Luca89

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Allora ho la versione GCC-3.4.6,

 

Devi mettere la 4.1.1

 *Quote:*   

> CONSIGLIO: a cosa serve v4l? E vga? 

 

Credo che puoi affidarti al vecchio detto: se non sai cos'Ã¨ allora non ti serve.

----------

## Ic3M4n

questo è per openssl: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-495883.html

openssl non centra nulla con gcc, il problema è che la nuova versione rompe moltissime librerie condivise. quindi un revdep-rebuild come accennato nel thread può portarti a ricompilare un botto di cose. già che devi fare l'aggiornamento di gcc ti consigliavo prima di aggiornare openssl in modo da non dover fare la cosa 2 volte.

----------

## Luca89

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  giï¿½ che devi fare l'aggiornamento di gcc ti consigliavo prima di aggiornare openssl in modo da non dover fare la cosa 2 volte.

 

Infatti gli ho consigliato quella guida pure perchÃ¨ suggerisce di fare "emerge -e system" ed "emerge -e world", dopo aver lanciato questi comandi si troverÃ  sicuramente con un sistema coerente senza andare ad impazzire con revdep-rebuild & co.

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'unica cosa mi sa che comunque prima deve togliere xorg e successivamente riemergerlo.

----------

## jordan83

Secondo me dovresti (o avresti dovuto) seguire i seguenti passi:

1) disinstallazione di xorg e migrazione a gcc-4.1.1 seguendo la fantomatica guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml

2) aggiornamento del sistema con 

```
emerge --sync && emerge -uDNav world
```

3) dopo che si è concluso l'aggiornamento globale, installi xorg 7, magari dando un'occhiata alla guida per la migrazione per capire se hai fatto tutto il necessario, giusto per sicurezza

4)il problema che avevi coi driver NVidia è probabilmente risolvibile con

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

magari per sicurezza prima con

```
eselect opengl list
```

controlla se nvidia è presente tra le opzioni.

Secondo me il tuo problema stava là, non nei driver nvidia. Magari l'output di /var/log/Xorg.0.log potrebbe dare una mano   :Wink: 

Così dovrebbe andare tutto a posto.

Ciao!!   :Smile: 

----------

## adam_z

ormai emerge -uav gcc l'ho gia' lanciato (mi deve fare 15 pacchetti e sta per finire).

Come faccio a togliere xorg: basta emerge -C xorg-x11?

----------

## jordan83

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> ormai emerge -uav gcc l'ho gia' lanciato (mi deve fare 15 pacchetti e sta per finire).
> 
> Come faccio a togliere xorg: basta emerge -C xorg-x11?

 

Sì, magari prima di piallarlo fatti una copia del pacchetto per sicurezza, con quickpkg

```
quickpkg x11-base/xorg-x11
```

così se qualcosa dovesse andare male o se ti servisse subito xorg-6.8.2-rqualcosa potresti rapidamente reinstallarlo con

```
emerge -k x11-base/xorg-x11
```

dopo averlo smascherato...

----------

## adam_z

 *GUIDA, istallazione di GCC generale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Si ponga attenzione a sostituire "i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1" con la
> 
> versione del GCC a cui si è aggiornato e l'impostazione per CHOST del proprio
> ...

 

Non ho capito se devo cambiare manualmente il contenuto di CHOST,

da i686-pc-linux-gnu a i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1?

----------

## crisandbea

 *adam_z wrote:*   

>  *GUIDA, istallazione di GCC generale wrote:*   
> 
> (Si ponga attenzione a sostituire "i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1" con la
> 
> versione del GCC a cui si è aggiornato e l'impostazione per CHOST del proprio
> ...

 

no ti dice solo che quando lanci gcc-config, devi inserire la versione di gcc al quale sei passato, li per esempio suppone che tu abbia installato la 4.1.1, se è cosi copia il comando uguale.

ciao

----------

## devilheart

 *adam_z wrote:*   

>  (gli ultimi driver che dovrebbero essere compatibili anche con la mia vecchia scheda TNT2 M64, almeno il sito ufficiale dell nvidia cosi' dice).

 a titolo informativo tutte le schede nvidia fino alla ge force 2 titanium non sono più supportate dai drivers normali e quindi devi usare i legacy

----------

## adam_z

AGGIORNAMENTO:

ho aggiornato gcc come da manuale

```
# emerge -uav gcc

# gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

# source /etc/profile

# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.6

# emerge --oneshot -av libtool
```

ho disinstallato xorg-x11 (prima ho fatto quickpkg come consigliatomi)

```
emerge -C xorg-x11
```

ho aggiornato il sistema

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

DOMANDA:

ora prima di installare il nuovo xorg faccio un revdep-rebuild oppure no?

altri consigli?

GRAZIE

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> ora prima di installare il nuovo xorg faccio un revdep-rebuild oppure no?

 In questo caso è meglio che tu non lo faccia, ma generalmente revdep-rebuild non fa venire il cancro* e quindi più volte lo usi meglio è. In questo caso è sconsigliabile perché troverebbe un sacco di pacchetti slinkati e vorrebbe riemergerti Xorg 6.9.

Fai l'aggiornamento a Xorg 7.* e poi lancialo tranquillamente. Tieni presente che potresti dover riemergere qualche pacchetto per farlo funzionare (tipo synaptics, i driver per i touchpad).

Ciao.

* tanto più che esiste l'opzione '-p' anche per revdep-rebuild.

[Edit] Aggiunta nota [/Edit]

----------

## adam_z

ho provato a fare

```
revdep-rebuild
```

pero' mi da' un errore relativo a kde-3.4.3 (se mi ricordo bene dice, in soldoni, che non ha un ebuild che soddisfi il pacchetto)

Io ora ho il 3.5 (il 3.4.3 l'avevo prima): come risolvo il problema? Devo disinstallare il 3.4.3? E se sì, come si fa?

GRAZIE

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> ho provato a fare
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 Questo è un altro problema e consiglierei a qualche moderatore di splittare il thread.

In qualsiasi caso, dovresti rilanciare revdep-rebuild, segnarti l'eseguibile che dici dipende da kde-3.4.3 e poi, con equery, risalire a quale pacchetto appartiene:

```
$ equery belongs /path/to/binary
```

Se equery non torna nulla, il problema è risolto: cancella quell'eseguibile perché è orfano.

Se equery torna il nome del pacchetto, allora, hai un pacchetto che forse non vuoi installato nel tuo sistema. Con dep o equery rintraccia le varie dipendenze di quel pacchetto e decidi se lasciarlo o cancellarlo.

Ciao.

----------

## adam_z

il pacchetto di cui non trova nessun ebuild che lo soddisfi e' kcontrol-3.4.3

Io ho provato a fare

```
emerge kcontrol
```

ma provando a ridare revdep-rebuild mi da' lo stesso errore.

PS: ora ho kde 3.5 e kcontrol che riemerge e' 3.5.2.

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> il pacchetto di cui non trova nessun ebuild che lo soddisfi e' kcontrol-3.4.3

 Non hai capito. Se vuole riemergere qualcosa e poi ti dice che non trova l'ebuild, vuol dire che trova qualche binario che è broken, e lo indica in questa maniera:

```
Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/appletproxy.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)
```

(è solo un esempio, l'ho preso per farti capire quale è il punto dell'output dove devi guardare). E' su /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/appletproxy.la (in questo caso) che devi lanciare 'equery belongs':

```
# equery belongs /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/appletproxy.la
```

Il mio discorso rimane invariato, per il resto.

Ciao.

----------

## adam_z

innanzitutto GRAZIE per la pazienza ...

ora ti posto il log completo di revdep-rebuild perche' io non ci capisco molto

 * wrote:*   

> # revdep-rebuild
> 
> Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> Checking reverse dependencies...
> ...

 

----------

## Scen

Forse hai pacchetti relativi a KDE-3.4* ancora installati.

Segui la guida Gentoo apposita per rimuoverli.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

A prescindere da quanto ti ha appena riportato Scen, che è cosa buona e giusta, commento proseguendo il discorso.

 *adam_z wrote:*   

>   broken /usr/bin/xglyph (requires  libXaw.so.
> 
>   broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_subtitler.so (requires  libXaw.so.
> 
>   broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/kcm_info.la (requires /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la)
> ...

 Per ciascuno degli eseguibili indicati prima della parentesi, devi lanciare un 'equery belongs':

```
$ equery b /usr/bin/xglyph

$ equery b /usr/lib/transcode/filter_subtitler.so

$ equery b /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/kcm_info.la

...
```

Per ognuno di questi files, verrà indicato un pacchetto di appartenenza. Se non viene indicato un pacchetto di appartenenza vuol dire che il file (nell'ordine, /usr/bin/xglyph, /usr/lib/transcode/filter_subtitler.so, ecc.) non appartengono a nessun pacchetto attualmente installato, quindi sono file orfani. Se questi files sono orfani, possono essere cancellati.

Se invece ricadiamo nel primo caso (e quindi equery ritorna il nome di un ebuild), quell'eseguibile appartiene a un pacchetto. Viene più semplice capire quali altre ebuilds dipendono da quella indicata, quindi per trovarne le dipendenze si può lanciare

```
dep -L <nomepacchetto>
```

Ora dipende fondamentalmente da te: se un pacchetto che ti interessa (mettiamo, per esempio, k3b) è dipendente (è presente nell'output di dep) del pacchetto, allora non devi rimuovere il pacchetto su cui hai lanciato dep. In caso contrario, dovresti lanciare un dep su ciascuna delle dipendenze per avere un albero di dipendenze il più completo possibile e sapere cosa puoi/non puoi levare.

Ciao.

----------

## Luca89

Ma questo lavoro comunque lo fa giÃ  revdep-rebuild, infatti gli ha restituito il nome di tre pacchetti, di cui uno deve eliminarlo perchÃ© fa parte del vecchio kde e gli altri due deve ricompilarli.

----------

## adam_z

problema risolto.

ora ho portato a termine anche il revdep-rebuild con successo.

Per finire l'aggiornamento di xorg ho provato a dare un emerge -ep system per vedere cosa dava e mi dice

 * wrote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating system dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3  USE="-build" 415 kB
> ...

 

A cosa serve l'opzione -e?

----------

## adam_z

mi sa che apro una nuova discussione, visto che il mio dubbio non dovrebbe essere legato all'aggiornamento di xorg-x11

ANCORA GRAZIE a tutti per l'aiuto nell'aggiornamento di xorg.

----------

